# Moving Cattle Long Distances



## DenMacII (Aug 16, 2008)

We have a 2,000 mile move coming up and will have our bull and two cows together in our stock trailer. It should be about 36 to 40 hours including gas and rest stops (no hotels or overnights). How can I make sure they are as comfortable as possible, and stressed as little as possible.


----------



## majiksummer (Sep 13, 2012)

My husband hauls cattle over the road, and on long hauls like that you keep driving straight through till you get there. Or you figure out a place to stop overnight where you can unload cattle and let them drink and eat and have time to chew their cud. But places like that are few and difficult to find out about. I would probably haul straight through and team drive it, one person sleep while the other drives and don't stop other than for fuel and restroom breaks. Plan on eating on the road and keep the tires rolling.


----------



## majiksummer (Sep 13, 2012)

And if you have a center divider in the trailer I'd separate the bull from the cows.


----------



## G. Seddon (May 16, 2005)

You'll need health papers (Certified Veterinarian Inspection) and depending on the destination state, possibly testing and a permit number. Most of the time animals must have a permanent individual ID (there have been some changes with this). Find the destination state here and call the state vet's office to find out the requirements. You'll also see on the right hand side of this page some information about rest stops:

http://www.aphis.usda.gov/import_export/animals/animal_import/animal_imports_states.shtml

Hope this helps!


----------



## bruce2288 (Jul 10, 2009)

It would be possible to off load at a salesbarn for a night. You are going from where to where?


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

I like Bruce's idea. If you traveling on I-40, well there are two sale barns close to the interstate in my area...What's your starting point and destination? Hope they have enough room to lay down in the trailer.....Topside.


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

A university with an agricultural program may also help you out.


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

You are going to need health papers and probably brand inspection papers.


----------



## DenMacII (Aug 16, 2008)

The plan is me traveling alone - I do plan to drive straight through, but will probably nap once or twice at rest stops. The trip is from Nor Cal to Missouri Ozarks. I'll most likely take 80 across to Lincoln, NE, then cut down from there. I've done the drive before, and it's pretty straight forward.

I will have health certificates from our Vet, but will look into brand inspection papers. All three are registered Lowline Angus, and I will have that paperwork with me.

I'm curious of their need to be fed and hydrated - How often will I need to make sure they have water and hay?


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

I'd guess they would need water mid trip. Just bring water and a large tub. Water them in the trailer if possible. Hydration would be my concern. I'm sure you have thought of this...Topside


----------



## ramiller5675 (Mar 31, 2009)

Why not just sell them in CA, buy new cattle in MO, and avoid all the hassle and risk?

Are cattle more expensive in MO than in CA? If you move your existing cattle, are you sure that they will adapt to the local conditions?


----------



## G. Seddon (May 16, 2005)

Here is a link to Missouri's requirements, along with the number to call so you can confirm. Be sure to note the Trich testing, which is becoming increasingly relevant for a number of states, depending upon the age of your cattle. I believe it can be quite expensive also, so ramiller's suggestion might bear some consideration. 

http://mda.mo.gov/animals/health/speciesentering.php


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

If the trailer is big enough, you leave them in the trailer when you stop for the night. They just need room to lay down and rest. When the trailer is moving, they are constantly "walking" to keep their balance.

No way would I ever unload my cows in a stockyard. Germs, worms, fungus, yuck. Just feed and water in the trailer.

Start now feeding and watering inside the trailer so they learn that it is their safe place.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

I would absolutely not offload my cattle at an auction facility because I can't think of anyplace that would have more diseases than someplace that has thousands of head a week pass through their facility.

If you feel you need to stop and offload such a small herd, I think I'd do some homework and find a B & B that caters to riders and call ahead to see if they'd accept the cattle. There are plenty out there and I unless they were booked up, I can't see why they'd decline the business.


----------



## Raymond James (Apr 15, 2013)

I doubt that I am close enough to be along your route but if I am and can help by offering a pen, hay and water for the night let me know. I am 5 miles east of the intersection of 13 and 2 highway in Missouri.


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

When the only choices are: that the animals stand for 40 hrs straight in a stock trailer or utilizing a stockyard, I'd pick the stockyard. Yes there are loads of bacteria at a stockyard, but the stress of the journey may also cause sickness....My 2 cents.


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

Plus, if the driver does not find adequate rest, then the entire journey could end badly. Lets just hope the cattle can lay down, and if they can the trip will be successful....Topside


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

topside1, I completely agree that the cattle and driver need a certain amount of rest as well as feed and water, which is why I suggested considering a Bed & Breakfast facility that is set up to accomodate horses. They provide fences high enough to prevent escapees and would provide a perfect solution to driver fatigue as well as any problems associated with cattle spending too much time in a trailer without having to worry about the same level of disease one would find at an auction facility.


----------



## G. Seddon (May 16, 2005)

DenMacII, another suggestion to add to your plans. A month before your cattle leave, give them a shot for shipping fever (pneumonia). Pfizer One Shot isn't cheap, nor is it a guarantee, but it's a big help in keeping pheumonia at bay...travel is stressful and you don't want sick animals when you arrive at your new home.

Very nice of Mr. James to offer a stopover! Maybe some other folks along your travel route will pop up with similar offers?


----------



## DenMacII (Aug 16, 2008)

Thank you for all the suggestions! 

We considered selling all our livestock and buying once we are there, but I have a young full blooded bull that I think is worth keeping. Given I already have a bull in the trailer, the other two are both good cows, and there is room for them, there's little sense taking just the one.

I believe there is room for them to lie down in the trailer, and will make it as comfortable as possible. There is padding, and I will add straw. I'll look at getting them shots for pneumonia, and will read through G Seddon's link.


----------



## cedarcreekranch (Nov 24, 2010)

I'd leave them in the trailer, bed them down when you stop, water them and offer hay. Thing to watch is the heat - even in a moving stock trailer they can get pretty hot. When you stop to check on them if they seem pretty hot, sprinkle some water on them so once you get going, they'll cool a bit. They'll be fine once you stop for the night and you might want to put the jack down so the trailer is a bit steadier. Dividing the bull from the cows is a good idea - it will put some space between them so they might stay a bit cooler, too. With only 3 head and I'm guessing, probably fairly used to being handled or at least around you, they should make the trip just fine. Make sure you have the right paperwork and stop when you get tired. Safe journey to you!


----------



## collegeboundgal (Jul 17, 2005)

Howdy soon to be new neighbor! So our moving here huh? I'm just an hour north of Springfield or I'd say stop and rest at our place but you'd be about home anyway... Maybe post in the main forum about seeking a mid-way stop somewhere in west Kansas? I remember many were willing to take on a couple who were talking about riding their horses cross-country for a night or two to let them rest/bathe. Even if it's just someplace that you can unload them for a few hours or 5 and you could sleep in your truck. Lots of people love to be helpful like that! Also, I'd recommend you travel mostly at night. Cooler for the animals and less traffic... Good luck getting through the mountains with that load! Will you have anybody to call if you run into trouble along the route? When we travel across country I always worried about that, and we have 2 or 3 engine fixing guys in the truck with another truck carrying a few more! (we go to Colorado and/or Oklahoma to ride our 4 wheelers/bikes) hope you have a safe journey!


----------



## DenMacII (Aug 16, 2008)

I want to thank everyone for your input. It sure help make the trip very manageable. 

I have an 18' 1986 Delta stock trailer that has a partition in the middle. I ended up selling two of our cattle, and brought the bull and covered cow which I put up in the front of the trailer. The back of the trailer had our goats and LGDs.

A friend of mine was able to come with me, and share some of the driving. We did stop twice to get about 5 hours of sleep. The cattle did great. They were the first to start eating and drinking, and seemed to settle in after about 6 to 8 hours into the trip. 

But it was a pretty wild 6 hours!!! Between the Sierra's and their shifting there was a bit of white knuckle driving. Once they settled down the rest of the drive went smooth. 

All the animals made it safe and sound. All are healthy and active in their new pasture and enjoying the all the good eats the Missouri Ozarks have to offer.

Thanks again everyone. All your ideas made the trip much smoother than it could have been.


----------



## collegeboundgal (Jul 17, 2005)

Glad u made it safe and sound. The wheather we r now havin is unseasonably cool and wet this yr.


----------



## DenMacII (Aug 16, 2008)

It was crazy wet the first 10 days I was here, but the pasture is just popping now!!!

I know it won't be like this most July's and Augusts, but I'll take it!


----------

